# Where do you buy your Dubia Roaches?



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey,
I was just wondering where everyone bought their Dubia Roaches from.
I stopped feeding Dubias for a while as I got a huge load of Crickets and Locusts free from a friend but I hate them and they stink :lol2:
Also what size do you feed your adults? Sometimes the 'Medium' ones seem tiny and the 'Large' ones are enormous.

Thanks in advance,
Danny :2thumb:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I get mine from Roach Colony. I bought small ones, which were a bit too small, so I've let them grow on for a month and now they're just right. You could probably use mediums for fully grown adults, as none of my Cresteds are over the 30g mark yet.


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Kelsey :2thumb:
Thats what I was thinking just wanted to make sure as I havnt ordered any in a while.
Ive only ever ordered from Roach Colony too, just wondering if they were any better value elsewhere.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I didn't really look anywhere else so I'm not sure about prices, I wouldn't say they were over priced. The main reason I chose them is because the place is about 20 minutes from my house so I didn't think they would take long to arrive by post, which they didn't.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

I originally got mine from the food classifieds on here


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

me too, got a bunch from food classifieds, now I breed my own
: victory:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

I get mine for my 3 beardies from Roach Colony. Martin (The owner) a very nice chap and always a pleasure to do business with too.


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

From the roach hut on here.


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Cheers guys,
Im going to start a colony next month as buying in live gets pretty expensive with a few adults to feed.
Will have a look on here see if anyone has any for sale : victory:


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Apologies for posting in the wrong section, hadnt even seen that this 1 existed.
Thanks for moving it :2thumb:


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i would say The Roach Hut is best place get them from never seen 1 bad post about tony either


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

i was thinking about using the roach hut when i order mine whats everyones experience like with them (communication ,any dead ,etc,


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ben Nickisson said:


> i was thinking about using the roach hut when i order mine whats everyones experience like with them (communication ,any dead ,etc,


The ones I've ordered have always been fine.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

iv never seen anything bad wrote about tony so that must say it all


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

ive started using the roach hut recently and strongly recommend them. they always arrive quickly and alive. although getting 200 roaches from out of a cardboard box can be fun


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

The problem with buying Dubias for Leos or Cresties is that the "smalls" are too small and many of the "mediums" are too big.

I've got loads of Dubia spare. I was going to advertise them on the classifieds next week. If you PM me with what size you want (in mm) and how many I will quote you a price.


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

what are the best size to order for a year old crestie or is it better to breed your own and select the best size? and if so do they smell?


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

brickdagecko said:


> what are the best size to order for a year old crestie or is it better to breed your own and select the best size? and if so do they smell?


mine have never smelled if you dont leave the fruit and veg in the rub

i think its best to breed your own it saves you so much money


----------

